# Yet another noob



## uminchu

Hi, I've been lurking in these forums for awhile, learning a great deal. I've actually made a few posts to a couple threads before realizing that there is an intro thread. We have 3 very cool cats: Desmond & Molly, tabby and torbie littermates adopted from a shelter back in November when they were 10 weeks (now 8 months) old, and Mina, an irresistable polydactyl tortie that we adopted in early April, now 6½ months.

Thanks to all for so much knowledge, tips and advice I've received from here, whether solicited or snooped, particularly in navigating this horrible recall nightmare. You are a nice group of people. I am very glad I found this forum.


----------



## marie73

Welcome!

Have you posted pictures yet? If you've been lurking, you know we're going to ask!  

:2kitties


----------



## Lisa 216

Welcome aboard!! We're glad to have you join us   

I agree with Marie -- pics of your kitties are a must!


----------



## doodlebug

Welcome!!! Desmond & Molly...hmmm...now where have I heard that? :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216

doodlebug said:


> Welcome!!! Desmond & Molly...hmmm...now where have I heard that? :lol:


Gotta be a Beatles fan :thumb


----------



## uminchu

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Have you posted pictures yet? If you've been lurking, you know we're going to ask!
> 
> :2kitties


Yep, I kinda figured as much. I'm in the process of resizing and archiving some pics to an online site. Do I post them to this thread or the pic forum?


doodlebug said:


> Welcome!!! Desmond & Molly...hmmm...now where have I heard that? :lol:


Careful, you wouldn't want to give away classified info of yourself with inadvertant historical references, would you? 8)


----------



## uminchu

Lisa 216 said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!! Desmond & Molly...hmmm...now where have I heard that? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta be a Beatles fan :thumb
Click to expand...

Doh :!: Too late


----------



## doodlebug

Hmmmm.....if Lisa didn't 'out' me...the young 'uns would have never known what I was talking about and wouldn't have realized that I'm stinkin' old. Drat her :evil: But she outed herself too! :lol: :lol: 

I need to hijack for a related funny moment...

Went to a New Year's Eve dinner/dance thingy a couple years ago with a bunch of my neighbors. The band was playing a lot of classic rock and my next door neighbor who is 13-14 years younger than me hardly recognized any of it. Till one song came on and she brightened up and said...I know this one, Tiffany (one of those 80's mall rats) sang it. It was a Beatles song 8O


----------



## coaster

Welcome to the forum!!  

(that was in my sig line at one time)


----------



## kitkat

Welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr

hello and welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby

Yes, please post pictures if you can! :wink:


----------



## uminchu

Apologies in advance for sub-mediocre photography skills.

3 Amigos:








Desmond & Molly (Des waving to the camera):








Des & Mina:








Mina has thumbs:


----------



## uminchu

A few more. We have some older kitten pics if you want.

Mina's 1st day (early April):









Des' fav toy:









Chow hounds:


----------



## Lisa 216

doodlebug said:


> Hmmmm.....if Lisa didn't 'out' me...the young 'uns would have never known what I was talking about and wouldn't have realized that I'm stinkin' old. Drat her :evil: But she outed herself too! :lol: :lol:


I'm proud to be an old Beatles fan :lol: I know some young Beatles fans, so we're not all oldsters :wink:

Off the age subject  ...your kitties are adorable!!


----------



## Stephie

Welcome to you and your beautiful kitties 

Did you find Desmond in a barrow in the market place  (....and I'm not so old really!!!)


----------



## zippy96444

WELCOME! Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie

Hi, and welcome! I love the kitty thumbs!


----------



## kitkat

Mina looks like she doesn't know what to do with her thumbs lol and Des has the longest fluffiest tail


----------



## uminchu

kitkat said:


> Mina looks like she doesn't know what to do with her thumbs lol and Des has the longest fluffiest tail


Look again, she's spooling up to pounce on the red laser dot in front of her.

I agree, Des' tail is pretty cool (and he knows it).


----------



## Lisa 216

That tail is a knockout!!


----------



## MikePageKY

OOoooooh, my goodness, look at that....I'm in love :love2 :heart :love2 










Oh, uh, yeah, Hi, welcome to the forum :lol: I'm Mike, butler/man-friday/can-opener for the Jellicle Tribe


----------



## dmcwlvssr

what beautiful kittys! :luv


----------



## Heather102180

I love your kitties...especially Mina's thumbs! Welcome!


----------

